# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Αναβοσβηνει

## turboallani

Καλησπερα εχω τον F& U mpf3460h και σημερα αναβοσβηνει το πρασινο λεντ ενω κανονικα οταν ηταν σε λειτουργια ηταν μονιμα πρασινο το βγαζω απ την πριζα το ξαναβαζω και τιποτα παλι το ιδιο...
οτι κουμπι και αν παταω απ το τηλεχειρηστηριο παλι το ιδιο..
ΤΙ μπορει να φταιει ?

----------


## nyannaco

Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου, σωστά;
Η απλή περίπτωση είναι να έχει σκάσει κάποιος πυκνωτής στο τροφοδοτικό του. Ανοιξέ το και βγάλε φωτο την πλακέτα από πάνω και από κάτω, να δούμε.

----------


## arion63

καλησπέρα φιλε γιατί δεν κοιτάς την απόδειξη πριν το σκαλίσεις λογικά εχής ακόμα εγγίσει και άμα είσαι μέσα στα 2 χρονια τσάμπα στο φτιάχνουν στο φάληρο είναι το service και το καλο είναι ότι είναι δεκτης και έχει service στην αθηνα

----------


## turboallani

δεν υπαρχει τιποτα δυστηχως.. Εδω σας δειχνω και μια φοτο κατι καμμενο δεν φαινεται , ουτε καπου να εχουν τρεξει υγρα η' κατι παρομοιο παρα μονο ενας φουσκωμενος πυκνωτης...λετε να φταιει αυτο ?
δεν ξερω ποσο καθαρη ειναι η εικονα αλλα ο κυκλωμενος ειναι που εχει φουσκωσει και φαινεται η διαφορα με τους αλλους..
http://prntscr.com/3key95

----------


## ezizu

Να αλλάξεις οπωσδήποτε τον φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή που έχεις κυκλώσει, αλλά καλό είναι να αλλάξεις και τους άλλους δύο που είναι δίπλα από αυτόν.
Η φωτογραφία πάντως δεν είναι καθαρή και δεν γίνεται να διακρίνει κανείς κάτι άλλο, που ίσως φαίνεται με γυμνό μάτι.

----------

